# קרדיטים!



## niph (22/1/13)

קרדיטים! 
אני לא נמצאת בפורום הרבה זמן, גיליתי אותו זמן ממש קצר לפני החתונה... אבל עשה לי כל-כך כיף בשבועות האחרונים לקרוא קרדיטים של בנות אחרות, חוויות וכו', שממש חשתי את הצורך לשתף גם! מקווה שתהנו


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו יעל ועמר (=עומר), שנינו חנונים מחשביסטים. הוא - עושה את הדוקטורט שלו במדעי המחשב, ואני - תואר שני (גם במדעי המחשב). ואיפה יותר מתאים שניפגש? נכון, באינטרנט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו "מאלה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



דיברנו קצת בצ'ט והרבה בטלפון לפני שממש נפגשנו, אבל כבר מהרגע הראשון ידענו שיש פה משהו מיוחד. לפני הדייט הראשון שלנו הוא נפגש עם חברים ואמר להם, "אני הולך לפגוש את אשתי לעתיד". אני מצדי הייתי קצת יותר ספקנית, אבל כשזה זה - אי אפשר לחיות בהכחשה יותר מדי זמן.
אחרי שלושה חודשים ביחד החלטנו לטוס למרכז אמריקה לחודש, שעל זה קבענו: "אם אנחנו שורדים את זה - או שמתחתנים או שמתגרשים!". חודש אחרי שחזרנו עברנו לגור ביחד, והשאר היסטוריה... הוא הציע לי נישואין 3> וחצי שנה אחרי זה התחתנו...
את החתונה אירגנו בפועל בשלושה חודשים, כשהחלטנו שזהו, צריך להפסיק לשבת על התחת כזוג מאורס נינוח ולהתחיל לעבוד קשה בארגון החתונה.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

ההצעה 
לבחור היו למעשה תוכניות להצעה. אמרנו פיקניק, אמרנו על שפת הים, קנינו בייגלים וגבינת שמנת וסלמון מעושן... (בשלב הזה אני מודה שהתחלתי לחשוד מאחר והבחור אינו מארגן דבר בלעדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אממה? הוא לא עמד בלחץ והציע לי לילה קודם לכן!!!

אבל זה היה באמת רגע רומנטי נפלא. היינו מחובקים במיטה (אחרי סקס ^_^), ואז הוא אמר שהוא קופץ שנייה לאמבטיה. בדיוק כשהתחלתי לתהות לאן הוא נעלם, הוא חזר עם טבעת יפהפייה שהוא בחר בעצמו, כרע ברך והציע לי נישואין... אני התחלתי לדמוע, וכמובן שאמרתי כן!!!
לא הצלחנו להרדם כמעט כל הלילה. ישבנו על הספה וראינו פרקים של האוס עד השעות הקטנות של הלילה, ולמחרת בבוקר הפתענו את ההורים עם החדשות. ההורים שלי היו, לדעתי, הרבה יותר מופתעים ממני...


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

הזמנה 
את ההזמנה עיצבתי בעצמי. אני מאוד נהנית לצלם ולשחק עם פוטושופ בשעות הפנאי שלי, אז היה לי ברור שאני אעצב את ההזמנות... מה שכן, זה לקח הרבה יותר זמן ממה שתכננתי.
הנה ההזמנה המוגמרת! שתי התמונות (מלפנים ומאחור) צולמו ע"י חברה שלי, דנה, בפיקניק יום הולדת שעשינו בפארק הירקון.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

וההזמנה מאחור...


----------



## FayeV (23/1/13)

איזה יופי! 
מאוד אהבתי את הציטוט, זה מאוד מתאר את מערכת היחסים שלי עם בן זוגי


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (23/1/13)

היי, אני מכירה את החתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(וכשאני אומרת "מכירה", אני מתכוונת שפגשתי אותו פעם).


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

איזה קטע! 
מאיפה?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (23/1/13)




----------



## niph (22/1/13)

תאריך החתונה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שכחתי לכתוב (אבל כנראה ברור מההזמנה ) שהתחתנו ב- 31/12/12. לא הייתה לנו הרבה גמישות עם התאריך - קרובי משפחה הגיעו מחו"ל, אז זה די הגביל אותנו לטווח של כמה שבועות באיזור דצמבר-ינואר. האמת? התבאסתי. אני לא אדם של חורף ועצוב לי לקום ולראות שמיים אפורים, אבל כאמור - הנסיבות לא איפשרו אחרת. בהנתן התאריכים, חתונה של חמישי הייתה משמעותית יקרה, ומאחר והשנה האזרחית החדשה נפלה על יום שני השנה, החלטנו ללכת על זה (זה לא עלה יותר כסף, אם תהיתם). קיווינו שהשילוב עם השנה החדשה ייתן תירוץ לאורחים קצת לאחר לעבודה ביום למחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




האורחים מאוד התלהבו מהרעיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ("סוף סוף מסיבת סילבסטר שלא צריך לעמוד בכניסה שעות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). כמה מהאורחים ממוצא רוסי לא יכלו להגיע מאחר והעדיפו לבלות את החג עם המשפחה, אבל הרוב המוחלט של האורחים הקרובים אלינו הגיעו ושמחו...


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

התארגנות ואיפור 
התארגנו אצל ההורים של עמר ברעננה. המאפרת הייתה לימור שחר, וסגרנו איתה דרך חבילה של איזיווד. היא הגיעה אלינו להתארגנות.

קבענו איתה ל- 11:00, בפועל היא הגיעה ב- 11:30 מבלי להתקשר אלינו. מיותר לציין שבזמן הזה טיפסתי על הקירות... עם זאת סיימנו את כל ההתארגנויות והאיפור בזמן עד 14:00 כדי לצאת לצילומים.
האיפור והשיער היו יפים מאוד לדעתי. אני לא הייתי כ"כ סגורה על זה באיפור המקדים, אבל באיפור לפני החתונה היא פשוט איפרה אותי (אפילו לא ראיתי מה קורה בתהליך) והיה יפהפה. היא גם עשתה מאמצים רבים כדי להדק לי לשיער קשת מקסימה שהלוויתי מואדים מרגולין, שעיצב את השמלה. הקשת הייתה יפה מאוד אבל לראש הרבה יותר גדול משלי, ולימור עשתה מאמצים גדולים כדי לוודא שהוא יחזיק. בסוף הוא החזיק כל הערב!

ההסתייגות שלי מלימור הייתה כספית בעיקר. על אף שמחיר האיפור והשיער נכלל בחבילה של איזיווד, הכל עלה יותר כסף. הכל! איפור ניסיון - 200 ש"ח. קשת להלוואה באותו היום? אין בעיה, 150 ש"ח רק להשכרה. (בסוף השגתי קשת מואדים). סיכות קטנות עם אבני סוורובסקי? 20 ש"ח לאחת, וצריך כמה. תספורת? כמובן! 150 ש"ח לרבע שעה. סידור גבות עם חוט (הכי הכי מינימלי, הקוסמטיקאית עשתה לי בחינם)? אין בעיה, 50 ש"ח. שפתון בגוון שהיא השתמשה, כדי שאני אוכל לחדש ביום האירוע? ברור, 100 ש"ח. הרשימה נמשכת.
עכשיו לא שילמתי את הכל. אבל כן שילמתי חלק, ולא היה לי זמן או כוח להתמקח על הכל. פשוט הייתה לי את ההרגשה שהיא גוזרת עוד קופון על כלות בזמן החתונה שלהן. כשאני עומדת לצאת לצילומים ואז היא בדיוק זורקת לי "אבל תצטרכי לחדש את השפתון בעוד שעתיים, את יכולה לקנות ממני ב- 100 ש"ח את השפתון") אז כן, קניתי. אבל הגישה הזאת של "כל דבר קטן עולה הרבה כסף" די הרגיזה אותי תוך כדי התהליך.

לגבי המקצועיות שלה ואיכות האיפור והשיער, אין לי טענות. השיער לא זז כל הערב, האיפור לא נמרח - היה מעולה מהבחינה הזו.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

המוצר המוגמר 
קצת קשה לי להדגיש עד כמה התמונה הזו נראית שונה ממני בחיי היום-יום. בד"כ יש לי משקפיים - הרכבתי עדשות במיוחד בשביל החתונה, אחרי שעמר הפציר בי. ובד"כ אני אוספת את השיער לקוקו, אחרת כל הזמן נכנסים לי שוונצים לעיניים. ובאופן כללי אני מאוד מאוד לא נראית ככה


----------



## אינקה14 (23/1/13)

צר לי לאכזב אותך... 
אבל גם במציאות את יפה (לפי התמונות על ההזמנה).


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

יאיי! תודה


----------



## daimond1 (22/1/13)

בהחלט מעצבן. אני עשיתי ככה: 
סיכות לשיער: במקום להשכיר, ולשלם על סיכה שלא חזרה למעצב השיער - אמא שלי קנתה סיכות עם אבנים מדרום תל אביב.
במהלך האירוע נפלו מספר סיכות.
שפתון / גלוס: בזמן איפור הנסיון אמרתי למאפרת שאני אביא איתי מסקרה וגלוס, ובזה היא תאפר אותי. בתיק היתה לי גם ערכה לתיקונים שהבאתי מהבית. ככה היה לי הגלוס שלי, וכל פעם חידשתי אותו.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

רעיון מעולה! 
לא חשבתי על זה בכלל האמת... אבל זו אופציה הרבה יותר טובה.

(בואי נהיה כנות, גם אם הייתי חושבת על זה לא היה לי שום מושג איזה גלוס לקנות... עד החתונה לא היה בבעלותי ולו שפתון אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DIVUNE (23/1/13)

גם אני! 
קניתי סיכות באיביי, בחמישה דולר חמש סיכות ממש יפות עם אבנים ופנינים.
ולגבי האודם - קניתי אודם שלא יורד של רבלון (קולור סטיי), בצבע שממש אהבתי (ורוד כהה, נו מה) שאותו המאפרת שמה לי ואני חידשתי כל כל זמן (לא הייתי צריכה למרוח מחדש אלא רק לחדש את הגלוס שמגיע אם האודם). והכי טוב - אני זוכה יום יום לשים על השפתיים שלי אודם שאני אוהבת ומזכיר לי את החתונה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/1/13)

יש לך אולי לינק למוכר באיביי?


----------



## lanit (22/1/13)

טוב שאת כותבת את זה 
מאוד קשה לכתוב ביקורת על ספק, אבל הנקודות שהעלת הן מאוד מאוד חשובות.
אני שמחה שבסופו של דבר היית מרוצה מהתוצאה- יצא מקסים ועדין


----------



## ronitvas (22/1/13)

אווווווו את מהממת!!!! 
בהחלט לא נעים לשמוע על התוספות שדוחפים ביום האירוע.
זה יכול להוציא אותי מדעתי


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

יאיי איזה כיף לקבל תגובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
חשבתי שאני לבד פה


----------



## lanit (22/1/13)

איזה לבד?! 
את רואה שיש לך על כל תגובה למעלה ממאה צפיות בינתיים? (קצה השורה, ליד השעה שבה פורסמה ההודעה)
יאללה, יש כאן אנשים עם אצבע על הריפרש


----------



## אינקה14 (23/1/13)

איזה לבד איזה???? 
אני כבר מזמן מחכה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/13)

את נראית מקסים! 
ומאד אהבתי את התמונה שלך גם בהזמנה שעיצבת!

לגבי הנושא של התוספות למחיר, זה מאד מעצבן וטוב שכתבת את זה. 
התוספת על תספורת היא הגיונית - רוב מעצבי השיער כוללים במחיר תסרוקת ולא תספורת, אבל שאר התוספות והעובדה שזה הכל יחד- זה מעצבן. 

גם אני לקחתי איפור ושיער דרך איזיווד ואצלי דווקא לא היו תוספות כאלו - למשל, קיבלתי ערכה קטנה לתיקונים שהמאפר שם בה קופסא קטנה עם מספיק ליפגלוס לכל הערב.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

חליפת חתן ונעליים 
קנינו בבלו נייבי (Blue Navy) בדיזנגוף. חנות קטנה, מוקדשת כולה לחליפות, עם איכות מעולה ומבחר מצוין. השירות שקיבלנו גם היה מעולה. הם מבצעים תיקונים במקום, כמובן.
נעליים - Clarks.


----------



## niph (22/1/13)

שמלה שמלה שמלה!!! 
קשה לי לתאר במילים את המקצועיות, היחס והתחושה הטובה שקיבלנו מואדים. אני יכולה להגיד בלב שקט שואדים הוא הספק שהכי נהנינו לעבוד איתו במשך כל התקופה. בכל אחת מארבע פגישות המדידה הייתה לנו את הידיעה שהשמלה תהיה הכי טובה שאפשר, ומה אני יכולה להגיד - היא לא הייתה הכי טובה, היא הייתה מושלמת!
את השמלה קניתי מתצוגה, אבל באותה מידה היא יכלה הייתה להתפר עבורי. לעומת ספקים אחרים שראיתי, שם מכירה מתצוגה זה בדיוק זה - אם השמלה מתאימה, סבבה, ואם לא, חבל - ואדים התאים לי את השמלה בסדרת מפגשים מושקעים. בסוף התהליך השמלה ישבה עלי כאילו נתפרה עבורי מאפס. 
ואדים הוא איש מקצוע מהסוג שנדיר למצוא (במיוחד בעסקי החתונות...) חשוב לו שהעבודה שלו תיעשה על הצד הטוב ביותר, תוך הקפדה על כל הפרטים הקטנים. הוא מקפיד להקדיש לכל כלה את הזמן שלה, כאשר היא היחידה בחנות. הוא לא יהסס לומר לך אם השמלה פחות מחמיאה לך, ויש לו שיקול דעת מעולה ומדויק. ומעבר לכך - השמלות פשוט כל-כך יפות!!! לא הייתה שמלה אחת בקטלוג היפהפה שלו שלא אהבתי. 

אני ממליצה על ואדים בחום (ולמעשה, כבר המלצתי עליו לכל מי שהייתה מוכנה לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) השמלה עלתה לי 5000 ש"ח במבצע סוף עונה, לקנייה.

(עכשיו אני מתלבטת אם למכור אותה... היא כל כך יפה, אבל מה אני אעשה איתה עכשיו...?)


----------



## אנה לי2 (22/1/13)

שמלה 
את מתכוונת לואדים מרגולין?


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

ואדים מרגולין 
אוי, רק שמתי לב כרגע שבעצם לא רשמתי את השם המלא באף מקום... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ככה זה כשאני מעתיקה את הביקורת מ- mit4mit ורצה לראות את תוצאות הבחירות...

אז כן, זו השמלה של ואדים מרגולין המלך


----------



## TzutZ (23/1/13)

את מהממת!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/1/13)

את יפיפיה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והסמיילי שציירת נורא הצחיק אותי


----------



## FayeV (24/1/13)

וואו, את כל כך יפה!


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

זר פרחים 
אז לא חשבתי שאני באמת צריכה זר. זה נכנס לקטגוריה של "הדברים המיותרים האלו" כמו קישוטי רכב וכו'. אבל... אתן יודעות... שבוע לפני החתונה התחלתי להסתכל על תמונות של פרחים, וחשבתי. אני גם ככה לא מקבלת פרחים ביום-יום. עכשיו שאני כלה, יש לי תירוץ מושלם לקנות לעצמי זר! ועוד מושקע! אז יאללה, הולכים על זה.

הסתכלתי קצת באינטרנט ובכמה חנויות, אבל לא התלהבתי מכלום - לא התחברתי לסגנון הזר המאוד פורמלי. א-ב-ל! כשנכנסתי ל"פרחי אפוקה" בהרצליה, היה זר מהמם על השולחן. הוא היה מורכב מפרחי שדה, כלניות, נוריות - מה שפורח באותה העת. הצבעתי על הזר ואמרתי "כזה אני רוצה". עם זאת, פרחי שדה הם פרחי שדה, ולא תמיד מקבלים בדיוק את אותם פרחים... יום לפני החתונה המוכרת התקשרה להגיד שהפרחים הגיעו, והאם בא לי להגיע ולהתאים את הצבעים בדיוק. יכולתי לבחור מה שרציתי מכל הפרחים בחנות, הרגשתי כמו ילדה בחנות ממתקים (טוב, פרחים), ולמחרת קיבלתי את הזר המושלם הזה. אוי, כל-כך אהבתי אותו... 
למי שתוהה, המחיר הוא 200 ש"ח, אחיד לכל זרי הכלה, ואת יכולה לבחור מכל מה שיש בחנות.

ועכשיו מאוחר ובחירות וכו' אז הלכתי לישון... אמשיך מחר


----------



## ברבורה (23/1/13)

מקסים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/1/13)

זר מקסים! 
בדיוק בסגנון שאני אוהבת!


----------



## Anna Karenina (23/1/13)

שאלה קטנה לגבי הזר - 
המוכרת ידעה שמדובר ב"זר כלה", או שמכרה לך זר "רגיל" במחיר הזה?


----------



## niph (24/1/13)

לא, בטח שידעה. 
המחיר אחיד לזר כלות, וכוללת מה שבא לך.
אולי זה היה זול יותר אם הייתי רוצה "סתם" זר של יום-יום. אבל לא באתי להתמקח... עשיתי סקר שוק באינטרנט מראש, פה היה הכי זול, אז יאללה.


----------



## grkld012 (23/1/13)

קרדיטים - איזה כיף 
את כלה מאוד יפה וצודת במאה אחוז אין על ודים מרגולין. גם אני תופרת אצלו.
מחכה בחוסר סובלנות להמשך!!!


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

נעליים 
את הנעליים קניתי ב- viandre, דיזנגוף. הן היו נעלי ריקודים סלונים עם סוליית זמש, שהסנדלר (הצמוד) הוסיף להם סוליה קשה (שיהיה אפשר ללכת עליהן בחוץ). אני לא רגילה לעקבים (אפילו רק 5ס"מ), אז תמיכת העקב שקיבלתי מנעל הריקוד ממש עזרה לי לשמור על שיווי משקל. (גם הסתובבתי איתן בבית לא מעט). קניתי את הנעליים במבצע והן עלו לי 300 ש"ח, מחיר מצוין לנעלי ריקוד בלי קשר לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה שכן, העקב המחודד שעל הנעל שורט את העור בצד הפנימי של הנעל, אם מרימים את הרגל קצת בזווית. זו נעל לבנה, אז רואים כל דבר - אחרי שהסתובבתי עם הנעליים כמה פעמים בבית, היו לי שריטות ברורות על הנעליים. חזרתי לויאנדרה בדיזנגוף כדי לבקש שיצבעו אותן מחדש, אבל... החנות עברה ל...ירושלים!!!

וואט דה פאק?

ויאנדרה, אתם ככה סוגרים חנות של נעלי כלה בלי להודיע לכלות שכבר רכשו אצלכם? ומה אם הייתה לי בעיה אמיתית בנעליים (הרצועה הייתה נקרעת, טפו טפו?) הייתי נוסעת לירושלים?

בכל מקרה, הנעליים היו נוחות בצורה מפתיעה (ואף אחד לא הסתכל על העקבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). למרות שחששתי מהן, עמדתי עליהן מ- 13:00 עד 23:00 בלילה, כשממש לא יכולתי יותר והחלפתי לנעלי הספייר שלי (בפוסט הבא). גם שפכתי עליהן בטעות רוטב כתום זוהר (כי אני כלה מוכשרת, אבל רק על הנעליים, לא על השמלה!!!) והן התנקו תוך שנייה.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

נעליים מתקפלות להחלפה 
רציתי לקנות בויאנדרה את הנעליים המתקפלות שלהם , אבל כפי שציינתי למעלה - הם עברו לירושלים. גם הצעת המחיר על הנעליים הייתה 100 ש"ח, שנראה לי טיפה מוגזם לנעליים להחלפה.

את מבוקשי מצאתי בקניון שבעת הכוכבים, בחנות Miss Ballerina. יש להם מבחר של נעלי בלרינה, ובעיקר - מתלה שלם של נעלי ריקודים מתקפלות, בכל הצבעים!!! הנעליים מתקפלות לתוך תיק סאטן קטנטן שאפשר לשים גם בתיק הגדול, וכך תמיד יהיו נעליים ספייר. היה להם מבצע: 2 זוגות ב- 100. קניתי זוג לבן לחתונה (בתמונה), ועוד זוג שחור שיהיה לי לחתונות של אנשים אחרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשצריך להחליף נעליים אחרי מסיבה, או שיהיה באוטו לנהיגה. אבל אפשר גם לתאם עם כלה אחרת ולהתחלק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנעליים מגיעות במידות מקורבות, כמו נעלי בית: 38-39, 40-41 וכו'.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

נעליים מתקפלות - תמונה (טייק 2)


----------



## Bobbachka (23/1/13)

נעליים מתקפלות!! 
זה גאוני להחלפת נעליים באירועים... בחתונות קיץ אני בד"כ מביאה איתי כפכפים להחלפה אבל בחתונות חורף עם גרביון זה נושא בעייתי.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

כן זה ממש ממש נוח 
וגם, אני גרועה בלרקוד עם כפכפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אני אוהבת לקפץ והן תמיד עפות לי מהרגליים בצורה מביכה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/1/13)

הנעליים מקסימות 
בדיוק הסגנון שאני אוהבת ומחפשת, ולכן ישר רשמתי לעצמי את שם החנות בצד

ואז הגעתי לסוף ההודעה וגיליתי שהם עברו לירושלים. באסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל אופן שלך יפות ועדינות, איזה מגניב לשמוע שהן גם נוחות כל כך.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

מסיבת רווקות ומתנות לבנות 
היו לי בעצם שתי מסיבות רווקות, לשתי קבוצות חברות שלא ממש מכירות אחת את השנייה. שתיהן היו מקסימות - אחת הייתה יותר בסגנון ערב בנות כזה, אוכל וריכולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואחת הייתה ממש מסיבת רווקות אמיתית, עם משחקים ושטויות שהחברות ארגנו לי, והן אפילו צילמו סרט שבו הן כביכול "חטפו" את החתן ואילצו אותו לענות על שאלות מביכות... בעודו קשור לכיסא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מזמן לא התרגשתי ככה. בנוסף למתנות יפהפיות, הבנות הדפיסו לי ספר בלופה עם ברכה מכל אחת. נהיו לי דמעות בעיניים לקרוא... זו הייתה מסיבת רווקות נהדרת.

הבאתי לכל אחת מתנה - מראת מתכת אישית עם השם שלהן מודפס. את המראות הזמנתי מביג בן (www.bigben.co.il) - יש להם מלא מ-ל-א מוצרים שאפשר לעשות עליהן הדפסה אישית, אבל רובם די יקרים (יש הנחת כמות קטנה אם מזמינים הרבה, אבל צריך לבקש במיוחד). את תמונת הרקע מצאתי באינטרנט וביקשתי שיוסיפו לתמונה את השם של כל אחת (רעיון אחר יכל להיות להדפיס תמונה של כל אחת על המראות). ארזתי את המראות בצלופן עם פוטפורי, פררו רושה ובונבונים של קינדר, וקשרתי בסרט. הבנות מ-מ-ש אהבו! בזו סיימתי את פרק מלאכת היד שלי לחתונה הזו, אבל היה כיף... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










העלות של הכל כולל הכל יצאה כ-30 ש"ח לבחורה.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

הזמנה באינטרנט לעומת חנויות 
אני כן רוצה להדגיש את עניין המחירים. כשציינתי בפוסט הקודם שזה "קצת יקר", התכוונתי ביחס למסיבת רווקות שאת צריכה לקנות מתנה ל-12 בנות ואת לא רוצה להגיע לסכומי עתק.
א-ב-ל!
השוויתי את המחירים שלהם למספר חנויות הדפסה אמיתיות, וכמעט עבור כל מוצר הם זולים משמעותית. הגדילו לעשות חנות ברעננה שדרשה ממני 90 (!!) שקלים על מראה והדפסה זהה. נקודה ששווה לקחת בחשבון למישהי ששוקלת משהו דומה.. סקר שוק באינטרנט תמיד יהיה יותר זול. לא היה לי זמן לחפש באטסי כי נכנסתי למגבלות זמנים.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

המפגש 
אז סגרנו שהחתן יחכה למטה ואני ארד במדרגות בדרמטיות (כמו שתמיד רציתי), והוא יחכה עם הגב אלי. בפועל, איזו ירידה דרמטית ואיזה נעליים... גיליתי שאני לחלוטין לא מסוגלת לרדת במדרגות עם עקבים, כל הזמן דרכתי על השמלה... בסוף אספתי אותה בשתי ידיים וירדתי ככה. אני תוהה מה יהיה בוידאו... איזו כלה קלאמזי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בסוף כשהגעתי למטה אהובי חיכה עם הגב אלי... והנה אני מתגנבת מאחוריו עם חיוך זדוני...


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

והנה אנחנו אחרי שהוא הסתובב, איזה אושר


----------



## ronitvas (23/1/13)

עוצרת נשימה!


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

וכמה מילים על הצלם 
אז עכשיו מגיע החלק הכיפי, תמונות מהצילומים בחוץ! אבל קודם, כמה מילים על הצלם. אנחנו בחרנו את אורי כרמי, דרך החבילה של איזיווד. אני עברתי על תיק העבודות שלו גם באתר וגם בפייסבוק, ומאוד התרשמתי. כשנפגשנו איתו הפגישה הייתה נעימה, היו לו אלבומים מאוד יפים ובעיקר - סרטי וידיאו מקסימים באיכות שלא ראיתי אצל הרבה צלמים אחרים. (מצד שני, אולי אני קופצת מעל הפופיק... עוד לא קיבלנו את הסרט).

ביום החתונה, אורי הגיע פונקט בזמן עם אילן, צלם הוידיאו המקסים שלו. שניהם היו נעימים ומקצועיים ונתנו לנו תחושת רוגע. הייתה לנו הרגשה שאלו שני חבר'ה שיודעים את העבודה שלהם ולא חששנו להירגע ולהפקיד את הכל בידיהם. הם היו מסורים ומקצועיים, צילמו נונ-סטופ מתחילת האירוע וממש עד סופו, לא התערבו לנו בריקודים או הזיזו אנשים או כלום, וככלל - ההתנהלות הייתה מעולה. באולם הצטרף אלינו צלם נוסף, אני לא זוכרת את שמו אבל גם הוא היה ממש ממש נחמד.

עכשיו קיבלתי את התמונות ורובן באמת באמת מקסימות! יש לי רק הסתייגות אחת, ואולי אני אנסח את זה כדגשים לבנות שבוחרות צלם, כי המחשבה פשוט לא עלתה במוחי.
צריך להדגיש לצלם שאתם רוצים שיעברו בין השולחנות ושיהיו תמונות גם של האורחים שלא רוקדים. הרגשנו שהיה דגש חזק על הרחבה, על ריקודים ושטויות - וזה באמת נהדר ומה שצריך - אבל יש אורחים שממש אין תמונה איתם, כי לא הספקנו להצטלם עם השולחנות. גם, אח של החתן הזמין כ-10 חברים, והם היו חבורה צבעונית, מופרעת ורועשת שעשתה הרבה שמח. אז הם באמת הרימו את המסיבה והיו נהדרים. א-ב-ל יש הרבה תמונות שלהם. ממש ממש הרבה. הרבה יותר מהתמונות שלי עם החברים הכי טובים שלי (למרות שגם זה לא חסר). ואני בכלל לא מכירה אותם, פגשתי אותם בפעם הראשונה היום וסביר להניח שלא נתראה עוד הרבה. אני מרגישה שהם קצת נסחפו לכיוון הרועש והצבעוני, במקום לצלם את ה"פחות מעניין" ולעבור בין האורחים האחרים.
זה יצא קצת הרבה ביקורת בשביל צלם שאני באמת מרוצה ממנו, אבל הייתי רוצה שאחרות תלמדנה מהניסיון. אם חשוב לכן שלהורים תהיה תמונה של כל האורחים, ואתם רוצים שכל החברים שלכם יהיו מצולמים (גם אולי אלו שרוקדים פחות...), תנו דגשים לצלמים בהתאם.


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

צילומי חוץ 
הרבה מהצילומים הכי יפים עשינו דווקא בגינה של ההורים של עמר. לא תכננו, אבל הייתה שמש, והצלמים התלהבו, ו... טוב, הנה התוצאות


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

תמונה יפיפייה


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

ועכשיו מקרוב...


----------



## Bobbachka (23/1/13)

מקסים!


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

ועוד יותר קרוב...


----------



## gitaast (24/1/13)

איזו יפה את


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

על מדרגות המרתף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קראנו לכל עניין הלהתנשק בצילומים "זמן מזמוז" ודי התלהבנו מהקונספט. 

"אה, הגענו ללוקיישן חדש? יאללה, זמן מזמוז!"


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

ופה יצאנו לטייל בשדות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ליד פלמחים. האמת שזה קצת היה מסע כומתה בשבילי, כי לטפס על גבעות בעודי בשמלת כלה עם עקבים ששוקעים אחורנית בחול וידיים שמחזיקות את השמלה שלא אדרוך עליה היה... בואו נאמר... מאתגר מהצפוי. לאורך כל הדרך, כמובן, התעקשתי שאני כלה סופר מגניבה שיכולה לטפס על כל מה שצריך!

אבל הייתה שמש, והיה ירוק, וזה בסופו של דבר העיקר


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

עם השמש מאחור


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

ואחרונה ודי... 
תראו איך הגבר השרמנטי שלי אוחז בי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ומפרק לי את השיער תוך כדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לא באמת)


----------



## niph (23/1/13)

טייק 2 לתמונה


----------



## niph (24/1/13)

גן ורדים 
את גן ורדים בראשון לציון סגרנו דרך איזיווד. אשת הקשר שלנו, רז, עודדה אותנו מאוד ללכת לראות את המקום. אנחנו היינו קצת באנטי בהתחלה ("ראשון? מה קשור ראשון עכשיו?"), אבל כשראינו את המקום פשוט התאהבנו. הוא עבר שיפוץ כמה חודשים לפני שסגרנו איתו, וקיבלנו מחיר שהיה אטרקטיבי מאוד בזמנו לחתונת חורף.

המקום פשוט יפהפה - יש לו גן חיצוני עוצר נשימה (המון ירוק, מפלי מים) ומבואה פנימית מדהימה ומעוצבת, עם פינות ישיבה, רקפות פורחות ואפילו פסנתר כנף (ופסנתרן, אם כה תרצו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). זו אחת מנקודות החוזק המרכזיות של האולם - זה המקום היחיד שראינו המספק פתרון חורף אמיתי ומוצלח, לא אוהל זמני מצ'וקמק. לצערנו לא נהנינו מהגן יותר מדי (חורף, קר) אבל כל 320 האורחים נכנסו בנחת למבואה. זה היתרון הבולט של גן ורדים לעומת, נניח, הגן השקוף ודומיו. ספיציפית, הגן השקוף מקים אוהל חורף זמני בצורת כדור גדול ולבן, שאנחנו מצאנו מכוער ומחניק... לא רצינו להרגיש בחתונה שאנחנו מתפשרים, ו"אוי, אם רק היה אפשר להיות בגן". המבואה ממש יפהפיה.

והאוכל! האורחים התמוגגו מהאוכל, הן מהאיכות והן מהכמות הנדיבה - הייתה הרגשה לאורך כל הדרך של שפע, שלא מתקמצנים על הדברים הקטנים. פתחו לנו עמדת ופל בלגי ועמדת אפטר-פארטי מיני המבורגר ללא תשלום נוסף, והם היו פתוחים עד שאחרון הרוקדים עזב את הרחבה. עמדת הקינוחים לא נסגרה לאורך כל האירוע, וזה ממש לא טריוויאלי. גם בחצות יכולת ללכת ולקחת איזה קינוח שרצית, ולא היה צריך לעוט על העמדה מחשש שזה ייגמר.
בר הפרימיום של האולם היה ברמה הכי גבוהה שיש, ונכלל בדיל של איזיווד: הוא כלל (בין היתר) בלק בוש, ג'וני ווקר שחור, שיבס, וגם ליקרים שווים כמו אבסינט, דרמבואי, באד אפל, סאותרן קומפורט, 6 סוגים של וודקה ועוד ועוד... וכל אורח קיבל כוס קאווה בקבלת פנים. נישנושי הבר לא נגמרו, היה כזה מבחר וחידשו אותם כ-ל הזמן. כל הזמן. מירקות טריים חתוכים עם מטבלים דרך נאצ'וס ועד לסוכריות גומי ופיצוחים ומה לא. בקבוקי שתייה קלה אישיים על כל שולחן. כמו-כן, 3 עמדות בופה וידאו שהאורחים לא עמדו בתור לרגע.

צוות האולם, איתמר ואלכס, היו מקצועיים ונתנו לנו יחס מעולה. תמיד הרגשנו שהם זמינים, אפילו בשעות מאוחרות וזמנים לא נוחים, ואם לא - הם תמיד החזירו לנו טלפון. אלכס ניהל את האירוע בצורה מושלמת... הכל קרה כאילו מעצמו בזמן הנכון (וזה לא טריוויאלי בכלל).

אם אני מתחרטת על דבר אחד, זה שלא היה מספיק חם כדי לערוך את החופה בחוץ ולהנות מהגן המהמם.


----------



## bat1977 (24/1/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע. גם אנחנו מתחתנים בגן ורדים


----------



## niph (24/1/13)

עיצוב - גן ורדים 
פה היו לנו קצת חיכוכים - לא עם צוות גן ורדים, אלא עם מעצבת הבית, רויטל.

לאולם יש שתי נקודות יפהפיות לעריכת חופה בחוץ. עם זאת מאחר והאירוע היה בסוף דצמבר, חששנו שיהיה קר לאורחים, ורצינו לברר לגבי חופות בפנים. 
נפגשנו עם רויטל המעצבת חודש וחצי לפני האירוע, והיא לא הייתה יכולה לספק לנו תשובה הולמת לגבי מיקומי חופה אפשריים בפנים... היא טענה שהיא לא ממש משתגעת על האופציות, אבל הם בדיוק שיפצו, אז אפשר ברחבת הריקודים, ואולי גם במבואה, ואולי במקום אחר, ובקיצור נדבר בהמשך...
עכשיו, הבנו שמדובר באולם אחרי שיפוץ שעוד לא ערך חופות בפנים. אז הסכמנו לחכות, וביקשנו שתשלח לנו בינתיים תמונות של חופות שנערכו בפנים האולם / מבואה. כלום. במשך חודש ניסינו ליצור קשר עם רויטל. היא אמרה שאין לה תמונות, ולא עשתה שום מאמץ להשיג אותם (למרות שבזמן הזה נערכו חופות במקום). היא לא הייתה מוכנה לצלם חופות בפנים שאין בהן עיצוב, ("מאחר ואין בהם עיצוב" - אז אין לה רווח מזה). ואנחנו רק רצינו להבין איפה בכלל ממוקמת החופה (מיקום גיאוגרפי!) ואיך זה ייראה מבחינת האורחים. בשלב מסויים הצלחנו לקבל ממנה ארבע תמונות בלבד מלפני השיפוץ, שבהן בכלל לא היה ברור היכן החופה נמצאת. עירבנו את איתמר ואלכס בנושא. כשסוף סוף נסגרנו על מיקום החופה על רחבת הריקודים, רויטל לא ידעה איפה ממוקמים המזנונים ואיך לסדר את השולחנות. הסקיצה שהיא סיפקה לנו הייתה לא ריאלית, וכך מצאנו את עצמנו מתווכחים עם אלכס ורויטל על מיקום השולחנות והחופה שלושה ימים לפני החתונה! עכשיו זה באמת היה חשוב, כי היה לנו מספר אורחים גבולי - עוד שולחן אחד, ולא היה מקום לשביל הכניסה היפה בין השולחנות שרצינו...

בחייאת רבאק, את מעצבת הבית של האולם. את צריכה לדעת שני דברים. 1) איפה אפשר לעשות חופה, ו- 2) איך מסדרים את השולחנות. זה לא בשמיים. כמו-כן, אם את רוצה שנשלם אלפי שקלים על העיצוב שלך, אנחנו צריכים להבין איך התוצר הסופי ייראה, ואנחנו ראויים למעצבת מקצועית וזמינה. הרגשתנו לכל אורך הדרך הייתה של יחס מזלזל, שהגיע לשיא כאשר היא ממש התעצבנה עלינו בטלפון.

למזלנו, הכל הסתיים בשלום ובאמת ערכנו את חופת החורף באמצע רחבת הריקודים. חששנו מהעובדה שצריך לפרק את החופה, כי זה לא נראה לנו מאוד רומנטי. מה שכן - אלכס הבטיח וקיים, החופה פורקה תוך דקות ספורות, והאורחים אפילו לא שמו לב- כולם מיהרו לעמדות הבופה, שהיו ממוקמים בקצה השני של האולם. האורחים הודו לנו אח"כ שלא התעקשנו על חופה בחוץ - למרות שלא ירד גשם, היה מאוד מאוד קר.

מאז כבר נערכו חופות חורף (ברצינות, אני שוקלת לשלוח התמונות החופה לאולם כדי שלא יהיו פאדיחות וכלות יידעו איך זה נראה...) אז בתקווה הבעיה לא תחזור על עצמה. אבל אני מציעה לכן - אל תקחו את הסקיצה כמובן מאליו, בדקו עם מנהל האירוע אם זה מתאים למיקום המזנונים (אם יש) ואם הסידור נראה לו. ותארגנו את העיצוב מספיק זמן מראש כדי שיהיה לכם שקט כשזה מגיע לסקיצה! אצלנו זה נדחה (גם קצת באשמתנו, וגם כי המעצבת לא חזרה אלינו שוב ושוב אחרי שהצקנו לה!) וזה יצר לחץ מיותר לקראת האירוע.


----------



## niph (24/1/13)

טבעות - צילום שלי!!! 
את הטבעות קנינו בג'קסון, כמו גם את טבעת האירוסין. העומס במקום לא הפריע לנו, כי אנחנו שוטטנו בנחת בין כל מבחר הטבעות שהיו שם.
וגם - היינו הכי פשוטים שיש. אני לקחתי טבעת חלקה מזהב (the one ring of power!), ואהובי טבעת מזהב לבן, קצת פחות מעוגלת בקצוות. 

אז כמובן שאחרי שקנינו אותם הייתי חייבת להעמיד שוט אומנותי... 
מי יכולה לנחש על איזה בד הם צולמו?


----------



## LoliLoli (24/1/13)

הינומה?


----------



## niph (24/1/13)

דווקא... 
...
...
תחתונים. היית מאמינה?
לא היה לי דבר תחרתי אחד בבית לצלם עליו את הטבעות, עד שמצאתי בתחתית הארון... זוג תחתוני סאטן מקסימים עם תחרה לבנה, ששכחתי לחלוטין מקיומם...

תגובתו של הבחור: "את מצלמת אותן...? למה את לא לובשת אותן?!"


----------



## LoliLoli (24/1/13)

גדול!!


----------

